# cercar / buscar



## Gamen

Hola.
En catalán ¿"buscar" es menos usado que "cercar"?
¿Buscar sería más formal?

Busco un amic. / Cerco un amic.

Aguardo respuesta.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ssola

*Català*:
A les Illes Balears sempre diuen _cercar_. Al català continental oral _cercar _es fa servir molt poc i és una forma restringida al català oriental (se sol dir _buscar_). En canvi, _cercar _sí que es fa servir arreu en el català escrit, sobretot en registres formals i literaris i en informàtica i internet (_buscar _no és informal, però _cercar_ és més formal).

*Castellano*:
En las Islas Baleares siempre dicen _cercar_. En el catalán continental oral _cercar _se usa muy poco y es una forma restringida al catalán oriental (se suele decir _buscar_). En cambio, _cercar _sí que se usa en todos los lugares en el catalán escrito, sobretodo en registros formales y literarios  y en informática y internet (_buscar _no es informal, peró _cercar_ es más formal).


----------



## Gamen

Moltes gràcies Ssola. Claríssima teva explicació.


----------



## ChrisQH93

Em vaig fer la mateixa pregunta moltes vegades, Gamen, a Barcelona no és molt comú el verb "cercar", al menys quan es parla, es fa servir sempre el verb "buscar", de totes maneres, si et trobes aquest verb segurament el trobaràs escrit, es més comú. Fa uns mesos, comparava aquest cas amb el portuguès "pesquisar i procurar" no estic del tot segur, però potser el verb cercar encara que sigui el mateix, vol dir buscar, però una mica més a fons. Bona pregunta Ssola!


----------



## Gamen

Pot ser que tinguis raó en el fet que "pesquisar" significa buscar més a fons que simplement "procurar" en portuguès. En castellà no tenim "cercar" com ho té l'italià (cercare) o el francès (chercher). Estava pensant que un altre verb semblant a "buscar" hi ha en espanyol. No existeix "Cercar" com deia i "procurar" no significa "buscar" sinó "intentar" en espanyol. Entenc que "pesquisar" és poc usat en espanyol i en contextos molt específics relacionats amb l'àmbit de la investigació policial. Realment no se m'ocorre un altre verb semànticament similar a "buscar" en espanyol. Les paraules que apareixen com a sinònims en el diccionari de la casa al · ludeixen ja a altres referents i s'utilitzen, per tant, per expressar altres significats, és a dir: 
escudriñar (escodrinyar), indagar, investigar, (investigar o esbrinar), inquirir, examinar, explorar, rastrear (rastrejar), per exemple.

M'adono que en tots els idiomes hi ha verbs que no tenen correspondència exacta a un altre idioma o que, potser, un idioma estableixi petites diferències o desdoblaments de significats contextuals que no hi hagi en l'idioma al qual es tradueix. Un altre exemple que noto ara és "investigar" i "esbrinar" en català. L'espanyol no fa aquesta diferència i dos verbs s'han de traduir com "investigar". 

En fer traduccions del portuguès a l'espanyol trobo que diversos verbs semànticament emparentats es tradueix amb una única paraula en espanyol. Un exemple paradigmàtic és, a més del que vam veure amb buscar-procurar, el de "bendizer / Benzer / abençoar". Aquests tres verbs han de ser traduïts a l'espanyol com "bendecir" (beneir), ja que l'espanyol no estableix els desdoblaments de significat que efectua el portuguès en aquest cas. En fi, curiositats de les llengües.

Un altre exemple que donarà per a un altre fil: "mica" i "poc" que es tradueixen a l'espanyol amb un sol terme possible, "poco".


----------



## tenienteramires

"Cercar" s'usa principalment a les Balears i al Rosselló, però cada volta es diu més als altres territoris, també coincideix amb el francés "chercher", l'italià "cercare" i, fins i tot, l'anglés "search". "Buscar" és un castellanisme ben antic. 

Personalment recomano usar sempre, fins i tot en situacions informals, "cercar", que cada volta té més vitalitat, especialment a Internet. És una bona manera de provar de reviure una paraula genuïna.


----------



## chics

Jo tinc la sensació que cada cop s'usa més "cercar" pel seu ús a informàtica i Internet...


----------



## Penyafort

Exactament. A Catalunya, l'ús de cercar (i recercar, fer recerca) cada cop equival més al de l'anglès _search _(_research_). Google és un cercador on es fan cerques.



Gamen said:


> Un altre exemple que noto ara és "investigar" i "esbrinar" en català. L'espanyol no fa aquesta diferència i dos verbs s'han de traduir com "investigar".



No hi estic d'acord.

Si es tracta d'examinar al detall, el castellà te l'equivalent *desmenuzar*. Tots dos, esbrinar i desmenuzar, venen de prefixar els mots "bri" i "menuza", és a dir, una cosa ben petita.

Si el que volem dir és mirar de trobar la veritat de quelcom, aleshores el castellà té *averiguar*.


----------



## Doraemon-

Al País Valencià havia desaparegut el "cercar". Es coneix ara per l'ús en internet en buscadors/cercadors en català, però ací només existeix "buscar" en la parla quotidiana.


----------

